# How to kill all bacteria/biofilm without plant damage



## Radik (14 Nov 2011)

Need some expert suggestion how would you kill all bacteria or bio-film from rocks, substrate, plants but without damage to plants? Substrate and rocks can be boiled or treated with hot water but plants?

Should I use chlorine or chloramine bath? For how long and what concentration? Or is there anything else?
Then I would use just normal water with Seachem Prime to remove residual chloramine etc.

I am asking as I am trying to figure out how to put new plants or existing plants from my fish tanks to existing shrimp tanks without carrying over unknown bacterial colony and exposing them to unknown bacterias as I suspect this is reason for shrimp losses. 

It is like UK person would go to India and get diarrhea or hepatitis after a while from different environment. So should sound logical expect that Shrimps are more sensitive than humans


----------



## PeteA (15 Nov 2011)

I've never heard of bacteria killing shrimp before - ammonia spikes (from disturbing sand/substrate) and diseases can be brought into a tank on hardscape & plants through.

I've only heard it recommended to clean new plants under a running tap.

What shrimps have you lost?


----------



## Radik (15 Nov 2011)

Tigers + stripes when placed to one tank, and then CRS when I placed them to Sakura tank. Sakuras ben fine though.

There are cases when it happens check out shrimpnow. Or maybe I was very unlucky.


----------



## barturas (29 Dec 2011)

I use glutaraldehyde. Basically the same compound found in Seachem Exel or Profito EasyCarbo. But you need to take super care diluting GA to desired concentration ... otherwise you'll lose everything! More info could be found in Google...


----------



## skeletonw00t (30 Dec 2011)

Wheredo you buy this chemical?


----------



## Radik (24 Jan 2012)

I figured it out I use potassium permanganate when needed. From ebay


----------

